# 4chan.org auch unter DDos ?



## Fresh_Air (16. Juni 2011)

Es scheint so als sei 4chan.org seit einigen Stunden nicht mehr erreichbar.

http://4chan.org Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?

Kann es sein das Lulz was damit zu tun hat? Wenn ja verstehe ich es ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

Warum 4Chan?!
Ich verstehe das nicht...


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

NEEEIIINN! Nicht 4Chan. Jetzt hört der Spass aber auf, CIA is mir wurscht, Codemasters auch ... aber nehmt mir nicht 4Chan!


----------



## zøtac (16. Juni 2011)

Das ham die nicht getan... *fies drein schau*


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

4Chan.org ist Down. Aber auf /b/ kann man weiterhin zugreifen, nur die Hauptseite scheint durch eine weiße Seite ersetzt. 

Prove: /b/ - Random


----------



## Anchorage (16. Juni 2011)

was ist 4chan ?


----------



## kbyte (16. Juni 2011)

4chan There you go , wenn's nich Ironie war. 

Dann ist das wohl der "Hacker-Krieg" LulzSec vs. Anonymous... !?



			
				http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Anonymous-Brutstätte Forums 4Chan sind mittlerweile kritische  Töne am Vorgehen der Konkurrenz zu hören, eine Fehde unter den  Hacker-Vereinigungen scheint unausweichlich.


----------



## Anchorage (16. Juni 2011)

kbyte schrieb:


> 4chan There you go , wenn's nich Ironie war.
> 
> Dann ist das wohl der "Hacker-Krieg" LulzSec vs. Anonymous... !?



Nachdem ich mein Kommi gepostet habe bin ich auch auf die Idee gekommen bei google zu suchen.


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

kbyte schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist das wohl der "Hacker-Krieg" LulzSec vs. Anonymous... !?



Scheint so.
Gibt gerade Extremen Streit zwichen den Beiden. 

Manche sagen aber auch, das Lulz eine Art: "Extreme fundamentalistische Anonymous" sind.


----------



## kbyte (16. Juni 2011)

@ Anchorage

Ja, so ist das meistens.  Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Anchorage (16. Juni 2011)

haha. Streit zwischen hackern. Stelle ich mir witzig vor wenn die aufeinma mit Programiergedöns um sich werfen.


----------



## Anchorage (16. Juni 2011)

Ist doch deren Geburtstädte soweit ich weis.Wenn ich 18 bin bomb ich auch meine Wohnung nieder samt meiner Mutter .


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Juni 2011)

Was ist das denn für eine Seite ?


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für eine Seite ?



Ist ein Imageboard und Brutstätte von Anonymous.


----------



## Aufpassen (16. Juni 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein Imageboard und Brutstätte von Anonymous.



Und die Heimat von Boxxy.


----------



## kenji_91 (16. Juni 2011)

einfach n board für geeks, die selbstjustiz ausführen in namen der kokusnuss und meinen lustig sein zu müssen wie sie wollen.


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

4Chan ist der ursprung sehr vieler Internet memen! Dort entsteht zwar mitunter auch sehr viel Müll, aber auch sehr viel gutes.


----------



## Tony-S (16. Juni 2011)

Oha das eine Kindergartenkind hat dem anderen seine Schaufel weggenommen oder wie? *duck*


----------



## Aquadukt (16. Juni 2011)

4Chan... wtf??

Gott sei dan hilft Wikipedia hier weiter 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/4chan


----------



## butter_milch (16. Juni 2011)

Das ist, als würde ich mit nem Presslufthammer auf ner leeren Cola-Dose rumhämmern...


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. Juni 2011)

Hmm lustig ist nur das LulSec vor kurzem doch noch Anonymous IRCs zum Planen von "Angriffen" verwendet hat


----------



## Yellowant (16. Juni 2011)

1. Eigenständigs Denken  --  FAIL
2. Effektivität --- Kurz


Sogar die Griechen haben mehr Eier in der Hose als Anonymous.

Anonymous = Lame

mfg
YellowAnt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Juni 2011)

Die Pappnasen nerven, hoffentlich bekommen sie lebenslänglich


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. Juni 2011)

Yellowant schrieb:


> 1. Eigenständigs Denken  --  FAIL
> 2. Effektivität --- Kurz
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt/gab auch gute Hacker/Cracker in den Reihen von Anonymous... Nur ruinieren dann solche wie LulSec ihren Ruf... Ber zugegebenermaßen war die Sony-Aktion auch Müll...


----------

